# ¿Cómo puedo hacer un vúmetro de más de un canal?



## Juan de dios

¿Cómo puedo hacer un vúmetro de más de un canal?


----------



## rampa

Sera un vumetro para amplificador estereo???

http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fig05gdl8.jpg

fijate si algo asi te sirve.

Suerte.


----------



## enecumene

oye rampa que tal? oye ese circuito es horizontal hacia ambos lados? aun asi me llama la atensión ese circuito, crees que puedas postear ese circuito? gracias.


----------



## rampa

¿COMO FUNCIONA?

Básicamente he utilizado para este diseño amplificador operacionales como comparadores. El funcionamiento es simple y lo tenemos desarrollado en las figuras 1 y 2. 











En la primer figura vemos que la entrada inversora está fija a un potencial de, en este caso, 6 Volts. En la entrada no inversora aplicamos una tensión ligeramente menor, en este caso, al tener la entrada - más tensión que la entrada + la salida cae casi a cero.

Queda un poco de tensión porque los transistores no son perfectos y queda una pequeña caída de tensión Vce sat, que no supera el medio volt en un integrado tipo LM324. Esta tensión no alcanza a encender el LED.

En la figura 2 vemos el caso opuesto. La entrada + es ligeramente superior a la entrada - y la salida pasa a tener casi toda la tensión de alimentación (descontando como en el caso anterior medio volt por la caída en la saturación del transistor). En este caso, el LED pasa a estar encendido.

En la figura 3 observamos el diagrama esquemático completo del dispositivo.






Tenemos 6 LED a las salidas de sendos comparadores y las entradas inversoras están alimentadas con una escalera de tensiones provistas por un divisor resistivo. Estas tensiones no son lineales sino que siguen (aproximadamente) una escala logarítmica, pues sino tendríamos el defecto que a bajo volumen no encendería ningún LED y a mayor volumen encienden todos prácticamente juntos. La señal que viene de la salida del amplificador es rectificada por un diodo 1N4007 e ingresada a un preset de 50K que sirve para el ajuste. Como vemos, a medida que sube la tensión de la señal rectificada, las entradas + van superando a las entradas – y las salidas pasan a estado alto haciendo encender los LED. En este montaje en particular hay una fila de 13 LED, el del medio está siempre encendido, indicando que hay tensión aplicada. Luego, a derecha e izquierda van encendiendo el resto a medida que sube el volumen del amplificador.

Vemos la plaqueta de circuito impreso en la figura 4 y la disposición de los componentes en la figura 5. Si no se consiguen los LM324 se pueden utilizar TL074.

http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fig04ggu8.jpg
http://img110.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fig05grs4.jpg






Espero esto les sirva.

Suerte.


----------



## enecumene

muchas gracias rampa, te lo agradezco, luego te comento como me va..


----------



## tiopepe123

hay integrados que ya ahcen esta funcion como el lm3914 y lm3915 y 16, uaa170 y uaa180

busca en google vumeter y el numero de integrado


----------



## JV

El LM3914 es un vumetro de 10 salidas lineal y el LM3915 de 10 salidas logaritmico. Yo he usado el lineal con muy buenos resultados, pense que se iba a quemar por la temperatura que alcanzaba superior a los 100ºC (porque regula la corriente de los LED sin tener que colocar resistencias a cada uno de estos) y no, lo agunto perfecto.


Saludos..


----------



## kaprixoso

*Olasss..¡¡*
  mmm...la ultima respuesta fue hace bastante tiempo....kisas no llegue  a ser repondida mi consulta pero igual la hare...  

Que diferencias tienes las salidas lineales y las salidas logaritmicas..??
Para k es mejor uno k el otro..??

Espero alguien pueda responderlas...
*Saludoss..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

No son ni mejores ni peores, son para distintos usos

El lineal a igual incremento de la entrada responde con igual incremento de la salida.
El logaritmico a igual incremento de la entrada responde con log(Entrada) incremento de la salida

Por ejemplo el lineal:
Entrada: 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Salida   : 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Este se puede emplear por ejemplo en un medidor de temperatura (Sube 1º, se enciende el led siguiente)

El logaritmico
Entrada: 0 1 10 100 1000 10000 100000........
Salida   : 0 1   2     3       4         5           6........

Este ultimo se usa particularmente en audio ya que de puede ajustar en Decibeles (db) que es la medida habitual en audio


----------



## kaprixoso

*Gracias* por responder *Fogonazo*..¡¡

Pero esos integrados realmente sacan su salida mediante un calculo logaritmico..??
si fuese asi...  
Logaritmo de 0 = 0 (en realidad no lo es, pero si para este fin)
*Logaritmo de 1 = 0* (tu pusiste 1)
Logaritmo de 10 = 1 (pusiste 2)
Logaritmo de 100 = 2...(pusiste 3)
en si es la misma cosa solo k se corrio el resultado..

y...por k ese se puede ajustar a los Decibeles...como??
*saludos..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que yo te puse es un ejemplo como para darte idea, esta es la tabla de transferencia del LM3916


----------



## kaprixoso

*Gracias* por enviar la tablita, pero teno otra duda...

en la tablita k significa Typ..??
supuse k era como el nivel medio entre el maximo y el minimo voltaje...
*saludos..¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

Typ. = Typicali (Valor tipico)
Min. = Valor minimo
Max. = Valor maximo

Es el valor promedio de los IC que se fabrican, junto con los otros 2 valores te da la tolerancia o error del circuito


----------



## fran_14

holas hice este circuito y quiero agregarme mas o menos 7 led en paralelo con cada uno de los 12led!
pero no se coomo conectar los transistores debido a la conexión original de los led...
si me pueden ayudar!y si debo usar algo mas!
muchas gracias!

les dejo el link quieren!
atte 
franco

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm          (aqui lo tienen)


saludos


----------



## christian_f

hola fran 14, ese circuito anda?, porque yo hice el de 5 led`s y no me anda, y estoy haciendo una consola de audio y necesitaria uno.
 Muchas gracias
                 Christian


----------



## fran_14

si si christian anda perfecto!
te lo recomiendo y sale unos 17 pesos argentinos!
es simple!
lo unico q no se como hacer para agregarme mas led en paralelo!
si tienes idea!contribuye!
suerte en tu montaje!
atte
franco


----------



## christian_f

estuve pensando, si tu problema era el consumo,no me acuerdo, conectarle a las salidas del integrado (antes de los LED´s) un BC548 u otro que maneje mas potencia, como un 2N2222,creo, ya que los LED´s no consumen mucho y el transistor se puede bancar 2 o 3 calculo. La conexion seria la base del transistor a la salida del integrado; el emisor a masa; y el coletor a los LED´s. 
Espero que ande y que te sirva esta ayuda.
            Christian
                     Bahia Blanca, Buenos Aires


----------



## fran_14

amigo eso no sirve!gracias igual por tu colaboracion!
fijate el conexiónado de los led!¿¿¿
es tipo serie!y no se como hacerlo!
por favor colaboremos!
desde mi punto de vista no es posible!
chau


----------



## JV

En efecto fran_14, el integrado activa los led mandando el pin correspondiente a masa limitando internamente la corriente, por lo cual no serviria el colocar un transistor NPN.

Saludos..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Te muestro un bosquejo, de una posible conexión, usando comparadores.
Esto es solo una sugerencia.

Espero que te sirva de algo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fran_14

hola amigo, buen esquema ese!
lo podria adaptar¿¿¿
me lo pasas ya echo ya q no tengo los suficientes conocimientos¿
ponle solo un led en paralelo!
ah y lista de componentes si puedes!
si no es mucha molestia!

gracias atte
franco


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No puedo ayudarte de manera específica porque, desconozco los voltajes que servirían de refencia.

Por jemplo el voltaje en la pata 12 cuando ningún led enciende, en las demas patas cuando enciende un led, 2 led, 3 led, 4 led.
Como puedes ver, no tengo esa infromación, sobre led, el dibujo de la carga en la salida del comparador puede ser 1 led, 2 led, etc.
Lamento no poder ayudarte de una manera más concreta.
Suerte.
Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## christian_f

Perdon Fran 14 no me fije en ese detalle, en ese momento cuando te escribi no me fije en el conexionado  . Lejos de querer pelearme con alguien y de tener algun problema con el foro, te quiero decir que de una forma o de otra, no hay razon para que me respondas asi, porque vos mismo en un mensaje que escribiste dijiste que muchos conocimiento no tenias, entonces no podes responderme asi, porque aunque yo estoy estudiando todavia, me puedo equivocar al igual que vos. No quiero que tomes este mensaje como una ofensa sino como un consejo para tratar un poco mejor a las personas que tratan de ayudarte.


----------



## fran_14

hola, perdom si me exprese mal
no lo hice con la mas minima intensión
solo q estaba apurado
gracias = por su colaboracion!
y tratare de adaptarle algo para q se pueda lograr esto q le deseo hacer!
desde ya muchas gracias

atte franco


----------



## asthar sheran

Hola que tal! una perugunta  respecto al vúmetro con LM3914: ¿Tú lo usaste para audio? porque tengo la duda respecto a la escala lineal que este tiene. Esta escala tambien sirve para audio? porque mi idea es que los leds enciendan segun nivel de la varición del audio. Tambien lo que pasa es solo pude conseguir el LM3914.
Hay alguna manera que lo pueda poner a trabajar el LM3914 como el LM3915 (en forma logaritmica). Espero tu respuesta.... De antemano gracias.


----------



## anthony123

Bueno hoy en la noche estaba andando por el foro y me tope con este post de los vumetros..! Como no tengo el LM324, use un LM339 y no funciono..! Creen que sea por algo en especifico? Busque el datasheet de ambos IC's y son muy similares..

Una foto del engendro..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Ambos tienen 4 amplificador, pero los terminales son diferentes.
Haz tomado encuenta eso.
Mira el gráfico.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anthony123

Efectivamente...! Al armarlo me guie por su datasheet..! Creo que el error lo tuve en la conexion de los led's..!


----------



## MFK08

el del LM324 se ve muy interesante si alguien lo arma podriacomentar que tal funciona..


----------



## anthony123

Tenia mucho tiempo que no veia un post como el tuyo..! Cual es el miedo amigo? Los IC's no comen gente..! Intentalo.. coje el soldador..!


----------



## Guest

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Tenia mucho tiempo que no veia un post como el tuyo..! Cual es el miedo amigo? Los IC's no comen gente..! Intentalo.. coje el soldador..!



Joder, acabo de ver tu "engendro on the fly" ¿no conoces las board de prueba? es mas facil que esperar a que se caliente el soldador


----------



## anthony123

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ¿no conoces las board de prueba?



Si.. y tengo una.. pero voy a hacer doble trabajo..! La uso solo para cuestiones experimentales..!


----------



## anthony123

Arregle la posicion de los led's pero nada..! De ahi me movi a otro diseño y wualaaa funciono de una..!

El problema es que el  nivel rojo no prende por nada del mundo..! Probe bajando la resistencia del emisor y seguia con lo mismo..!


----------



## fernandob

anthony ....hermano.ver esas fotos con componentes colgando con todo al aire........soldando y dessoldando........lo que en un principio parecia  facil y se hacia asi nomas queda un engendro.........
y uno probando y midiendo y experimentando.

y si, sin usar prote board.........

ah..........una frescura.......si parecen fotos de mi mesa de trabajo ...que alegria encontrar otro igual .....

saludos


----------



## electronica-2000

JV dijo:
			
		

> El LM3914 es un vumetro de 10 salidas lineal y el LM3915 de 10 salidas logaritmico. Yo he usado el lineal con muy buenos resultados, pense que se iba a quemar por la temperatura que alcanzaba superior a los 100ºC (porque regula la corriente de los LED sin tener que colocar resistencias a cada uno de estos) y no, lo agunto perfecto.
> 
> 
> Saludos..



podes poner el circuito?
por que quiero armar uno y justo tengo ese integrado.


----------



## bernatural

Rampa tu potenciometro regula la tension de referencia?, no deberia estar puesto para regular la tension fija de los comparadores?


----------



## sann_latecnica

gente,,,el pote qe regula la sencibilidad,.
qe creo qe se conecta a los no inversores
tiene qe tener ese valor?
porqe lo ensayo con el livewire y no da una notable regulacion..
otra cosa.
tengo un amplificador de 200w por canal,,qe es al qe le voi a poner al vumetro
la tension de salida de este se tiene qe tener en cuenta para el vumetro,,como mido esta tension?
agradezco si me contestan!
gracias desde ya =)
un abrazo


----------



## Jhonny DC

Hola gente, estaba buscando otra cosa y me encontré con esto que me parece interesante…
No se si a alguien le interesa pero acá yo propuse un vumetro estereo con un solo LM3915

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/196754/

Se trata de un vumetro multiplexado que puede representar 2 canales independientemente uno del otro utilizando solo un 3915. Eventualmente podría representar mas canales haciéndole algunas reformas.
Por lo pronto, yo lo tengo funcionando desde hace rato con una potencia de 130W+130W 
Sann latecnica, ojo con el livewire que no es muy exacto cuando se trata de simular señales analógicas y menos cuando tenés una cantidad significativa de componentes.

En fin, salu2


----------



## seth9008

Hola a todos, tengo una duda enorme:
Armé el Circuito de el Vúmetro con el LM324 





y resulta que al probarlo NADA¡¡¡¡¡
Si coloco el potenciometro de 50K, todo permanece apagado, pero no reacciona si le meto señal de audio, pero si le quito el potenciómetro, todos se apagan¡¡¡¡
Alguien sabe porque pasa esto????

Agrego una foto de como quedó el circuito en proto:






PD: armé un segundo vúmetro con el siguiente circuito:






y el resultado fue el mismo, al conectar el potenciometro (varios de ellos) se apaga el circuito y nada pasa (por cierto, hay alguna forma de ver si los amplificador internos están dañados???), lo más que se logra es que TODOS los led´s enciendan al mismo tiempo y que TODOS bajen o suban de intensidad al mismo tiempo de acuerdo a la señal de entrada

Perdón, quería decir que al quitar el potenciómetro todos los led´s encienden...una disculpa

y el segundo vumetro que queria hacer era el siguiente





tambien un circuito parecido que se llamaba "voltímetro gráfico y es basicamente parecido, pero el error sigue siendo el mismo

PD: no respondan que compre el LM3914, 15, o 16, porque el chiste del proyecto es reducir costos...


----------



## seth9008

ya porfin pude armar el circuito, sin embargo, solo funciona si lo dejo con un LM324, si le pongo los 2 el segundo no funciona y se calienta....a alguien le ha pasado?????, alguna solución??????


----------



## Fogonazo

seth9008 dijo:


> .....solo funciona si lo dejo con un LM324, si le pongo los 2 el segundo no funciona y se calienta....


Revisa *TODO*, hay algo mal conectado o invertida alguna conexión, el LM324 no debe calentar.


----------



## seth9008

Ya revisé TODOD, es por eso que estoy como loco buscando una solucion.....por cierto, antes no hacia eso.....pero tampoco prendian los leds...


----------



## Fercho123455

Hola
Aunque el tema es viejo, recientemente necesitaba un vumetro con el integrado LM324
basandome en las ideas discutidas mas unas nuevas ideas propias a llegado a un circuito que realmente funciona


----------



## reactancia

Fercho123455 dijo:


> Hola
> Aunque el tema es viejo, recientemente necesitaba un vumetro con el integrado LM324
> basandome en las ideas discutidas mas unas nuevas ideas propias a llegado a un circuito que realmente funciona



perdon pero a mi no me funciona 

ninguno

salu2


----------



## Fercho123455

> perdon pero a mi no me funciona
> 
> ninguno



si el voltaje de entrada que usas es demasiado bajo cambia R1 por un valor entre 220KΩ y 470KΩ


----------



## reactancia

gracias probare cambiando la resistencia


----------

